# Hiding seem between two oak floors



## Noobiewoodkanoobi (May 29, 2019)

I have a seem between joining hardwood floor sections. It looks like an eye sore because the grains obviously don't continue and differ.

I thought of routing out a slot at the seem and putting in a piece of oak running perpendicular to the existing boards making a transition border. However, the seem is between two posts and a router will only go so far before hitting a post.

What can I do? I don't want to refinish or rip anything up. Thanks


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Interesting. I have a oak floor and don't have two boards that march. Your idea sounds good. Let us see a photo of the results.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Oct 12, 2014)

Noobiewoodkanoobi said:


> I have a seem between joining hardwood floor sections. It looks like an eye sore because the grains obviously don't continue and differ.
> 
> I thought of routing out a slot at the seem and putting in a piece of oak running perpendicular to the existing boards making a transition border. However, the seem is between two posts and a router will only go so far before hitting a post.
> 
> What can I do? I don't want to refinish or rip anything up. Thanks


 You could use an oscillating multi tool with a plunge blade to complete the cuts right up to the posts. Or you could install a transition that sits on top of the seam.....nothing too tall that ramps down on each side at an angle of 15 degrees....edges should be no less than 1/4" thick.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Can you post a picture? Normally flooring people can make a transition where it looks as though it's always been there. Sounds like someone did something very wrong.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

You must remember there are nails along the seam at a 45 degree angle into the tongue that must be avoided.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

Noobiewoodkanoobi said:


> I thought of routing out a slot at the seem and putting in a piece of oak running perpendicular to the existing boards making a transition border. However, the seem is between two posts and a router will only go so far before hitting a post.


i think this would be a good idea, use 2 straight edges finish nailed into the floor
for the ends just use a straight edge and a multi tool to finish the last 2 inches

i've done a ton of floor repair in my 120 yr old farm house from moving walls
i had a router template that i'd use to cut twenty or so 4'' patches for all the old radiator pipes
lately i've been working on a 1915 home my daughter bought, i do all cross grain cutting with the multi tool
it's the perfect plunge cut tool :grin:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

When you add to an existing wood floor you stagger the joints as you would if you were doing two rooms from the beginning. You end up having to refinish the existing floor but that just goes with the job.


----------



## Noobiewoodkanoobi (May 29, 2019)

Hi folks. Here is the seem that I want to cut a slot between and place a peice of oak in. Can this be done without refinishing the floor if super careful? The new piece of oak will be stained to match


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I wouldn't do anything!*



Noobiewoodkanoobi said:


> Hi folks. Here is the seem that I want to cut a slot between and place a peice of oak in. Can this be done without refinishing the floor if super careful? The new piece of oak will be stained to match



All that will result in attempting to insert a piece running in the opposing direction, is call attention to the issue and there's a good chance it won't look as nice as what is there. Just leave well enough alone and go on with other projects. :vs_cool:


----------



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

I'd go with either @woodnthings post #9, or @Steve Neul #7. 



When I wanted to add a transition piece, I routed as close to the end as the machine would all, and then chiseled out the last couple inches.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Oct 12, 2014)

Do the joints line up from one floor to the other......difficult to tell from the picture. If not then a weave would not be feasible. Can you provide a picture of the full doorway? A wide transition saddle (the width of the doorway trim) may look better than a narrow transition strip. The wide transition saddle would give some separation to the look of the 2 floors.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

something to consider . . .

don't try to "hide" the joint. make the transition piece wider - visually it becomes part of the floor rather than 'a patch'


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Noobiewoodkanoobi said:


> Hi folks. Here is the seem that I want to cut a slot between and place a peice of oak in. Can this be done without refinishing the floor if super careful? The new piece of oak will be stained to match


At the time when the floor was added it wouldn't have been much of an issue to refinish the other room. It should have been done like I pictured in post 7. Now that it is incorrectly done and finished I would just leave it like it is. Anything you could do to fix it would make it worse.


----------



## Bob Vaughan (Oct 29, 2008)

If you can't hide it, point to it.
Inlay a piece of walnut or other darker species.


----------



## TobyC (Apr 30, 2013)

Just move that rug to cover it.


----------



## sancho57 (Oct 23, 2011)

To repair this correctly you would have to stagger them as Steve suggested. 

Personally Id wait until the floor has to be refinished then repair the floor and stagger the pieces. 

That way you'd sand ,stain and top coat the entire floor at the same time

Until then, like someone else suggested cover it with a nice rug.


----------



## Packard (Jul 27, 2018)

Noobiewoodkanoobi said:


> Hi folks. Here is the seem that I want to cut a slot between and place a peice of oak in. Can this be done without refinishing the floor if super careful? The new piece of oak will be stained to match


Removing the trim on the post will allow you to get the router about 1½" closer. With a palm router that would leave just an inch or two of space to clear out. A sharp chisel would be my weapon of choice.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

i'd leave it as is, probably only bothers you 
my floor transition is ugly compared to that, with uneven board ends, gaps and mismatched widths
it's been that way since 1938...


----------

